# out of the ordinary canning



## katgardener (Nov 7, 2012)

I have modified my own recipes so the whole dish is made in each jar. Glad to share my canning recipes with u if u r interested.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I'd like to hear your recipes


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Me! Me! (raising hand) I'd like to know what you do.


----------

